# trans problems



## pjm (Nov 11, 2009)

i have a 91 nissan stanza that i just got with a ka24de motor and the trans went on me it a 5 spd , i was wondering if anyone knows what trans came in them and if a trans out of another nissan with fit it instead


----------

